# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - July entries



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

So very behind, but here are July's entries.

Barnster 









Boc 









Brother Droopy 









ChaosRedCorsairLord 









GrimzagGorwazza 









Howzaa 









imm0rtal reaper 









Khorne's Fist 









KjellThorngaard 









lokis222 









Meldon 









Moriouce 









Pssyche 









reavsie 









RedThirstWill Destroy 









rxcky 









Scotty80 









Turnip86 









Zero Effect 









TheWraithlord


----------

